# significance of Issac's mistaken blessing



## Unoriginalname (Feb 8, 2012)

I have long wondered why Issac could not revoke the blessing he accidentally gave to Jacob or simply give the same one to Esau. Without trying to sound childish, is there some sort of magic that went with it? I realize that is not the best word. Probably the question at the heart of the matter is what is a blessing in the time of the patriarchs and why is it irrevocable? Also why was it so valuable that jacob would both deceive his father and blaspheme to get it?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 8, 2012)

Because Isaac was a prophet. He had no authority to rescind the blessing he bestowed on Jacob, for Jacob was the one chosen by God to receive the blessing. And, as Isaac said to Esau, "Indeed, he will be blessed." Magic had nothing to do with it.

Isaac didn't need to intend to bless Jacob. His intentions were secondary to God's in the occasion. He knew this much: the Spirit of God had spoken through him. *Jacob is the one to inherit the promise of Abraham*. Election is irrevocable. Still, I think Jacob started out with a carnal attitude toward the birthright and blessing: lust for material prosperity, mainly.

Jacob did a wicked thing, in lying to his father. He sought to gain a spiritual blessing (even pushed by his own mother) using carnal means. And though God blessed him, he also disciplined him as a Father. Jacob is basically exiled from the land of promise (yes, to get a wife, which will be another blessing). His uncle Laban, for whom he slaves, teaches Jacob a lesson in dirty-dealing. But it is really God's lesson toward his child. No better teacher than a taste of your own medicine.

Yet, everything Jake's earthly father possesses is now officially his--and guess who's looking after it while he's gone? Isaac placed Esau beneath Jacob; he put a "yoke" on him; and yet Isaac told him he would break it off...


----------



## louis_jp (Feb 8, 2012)

Excellent! Thank you.


----------

